# Presidential Visit



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The President is to visit I.B.E.W.#5 training center to talk about his job Bill. 500 members on bench.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> The President is to visit I.B.E.W.#5 training center to talk about his job Bill. 500 members on bench.


Yet they'll all kiss his ring because he is for the working people. Of course he is, who else is he going shake down to fund his socialist agenda other than the working people? Brainwashed fools.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> The President is to visit I.B.E.W.#5 training center to talk about his job Bill. 500 members on bench.


The best part of that is if he gets it passed then there will be 1,000 members on the bench..

What a good deal..:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, what we have now is working out real nice. :wallbash:

Where are you guys from? Canada? 

Oh wait a minute, you are the cable news goose steppers. The ones that think for themselves. 


"Stop being sheeple and follow me"..... :laughing:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

regardless of who the President is, I hate when he comes to Philly. All he does is screw up traffic for hours. I wish the President always stayed in DC


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Yeah, what we have now is working out real nice. :wallbash::laughing:


It sure is i agree with you....:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Yeah, what we have now is working out real nice. :wallbash:
> 
> Where are you guys from? Canada?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean???


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

part of the problem is that workers are competing w/some guy in China or India who will work for 1/10th (or less!) of what we make. I salute the owner's of companies in US that are still making things here/employing people here instead of outsourcing it.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

millelec said:


> part of the problem is that workers are competing w/some guy in China or India who will work for 1/10th (or less!) of what we make. I salute the owner's of companies in US that are still making things here/employing people here instead of outsourcing it.


It's not necessarily the workers who is driving companies overseas. There are a lot of factories in China run by Americans. The wage of the employee just happens to be an additional benefit. The main reason companies go over seas is because of the government regulations. There is some crazy medical advances that are being done in Asia and Europe strictly because they don't have to follow the FDA, and their version of the FDA is more easy to deal with.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I hope he is bringing along his most trusted man for creating new jobs.._ but in China.._


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I hope he is bringing along his most trusted man for creating new jobs.._ but in China.._


Yeah, no previous president has every had a guy like that around. 














So predictable ............


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ..Jeffrey has been kicked around because of his moving jobs to China..

The man sits on the Presidential Council for creating jobs.. and stabs the working American in the back.. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Read the numbers for yourself.. http://blogs.barrons.com/stockstowa...hed-us-jobs-since-jobs-czar-immelt-took-helm/

"Of course, General Electric (GE) has sold divisions and made acquisitions that make it a different company than it was in 2000, when Immelt took over (he was named CEO in November 2000, not 2001, as previously reported). But overall, the company has fewer employees, and is much more reliant on foreign workers, than it was when he began his tenure. At the end of 2000, *GE employed 313,000 people, including 168,000 in the U.S. (54%). By the start of 2010, when the company filed its most recent annual report, GE had 304,000 workers, including 134,000 in the U.S. (44%)."*

Sure.. he is doing good things for ge stockholders.. but should not be on a committee trying to create American job.. that is a BS..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> BBQ..Jeffrey has been kicked around because of his moving jobs to China..
> 
> The man sits on the Presidential Council for creating jobs.. and stabs the working American in the back.. :no:


Com on,, you cant expect him to know about that .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is another story for your viewing pleasure.. http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504803_162-20117479-10391709.html

"That news might take a bit of sting off another recent announcement: GE is moving its 115-year-old x-ray unit from Waukesha, *Wisconsin, to Beijing*. It's all in a day's work for the U.S. jobs czar . . . whose day job is as a global CEO."


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Read the numbers for yourself.. http://blogs.barrons.com/stockstowa...hed-us-jobs-since-jobs-czar-immelt-took-helm/
> 
> "Of course, General Electric (GE) has sold divisions and made acquisitions that make it a different company than it was in 2000, when Immelt took over (he was named CEO in November 2000, not 2001, as previously reported). But overall, the company has fewer employees, and is much more reliant on foreign workers, than it was when he began his tenure. At the end of 2000, *GE employed 313,000 people, including 168,000 in the U.S. (54%). By the start of 2010, when the company filed its most recent annual report, GE had 304,000 workers, including 134,000 in the U.S. (44%)."*
> 
> Sure.. he is doing good things for ge stockholders.. but should not be on a committee trying to create American job.. that is a BS..


This one is a good one..http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/...-infrastructure-to-china-at-a-blistering-pace


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

If you are waiting for someone to 'create" you a job then you are a big loser


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> If you are waiting for someone to 'create" you a job then you are a big loser


So the UNION workers are to blame because the factories are moving to China and there is no reason to build new commercial space..

Do I have it right.. :blink::blink:


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> The President is to visit I.B.E.W.#5 training center to talk about his job Bill. 500 members on bench.


 
Any of the members who show up to listen to him lie to them are fools. They need to realize that the democrat party is not for them. The democrat party is against them, as they are against all working Americans.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> If you are waiting for someone to 'create" you a job then you are a big loser


 


I started working for myself when I was 12. Not once, have I ever been an employee. I refuse to be a victim. The problem, however is that most people are not so inclined. We need a strong manufacturing sector to put money in the pockets of the masses. That way I can have more customers.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> So the UNION workers are to blame because the factories are moving to China and there is no reason to build new commercial space..
> 
> Do I have it right.. :blink::blink:


 No factory owners are to blame as this was ultimately their decision.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Actually it is us, the consumers that are to blame because we shop by price.


But few people will own up to it, much more fun to blame others.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

AnthonyClifton said:


> I started working for myself when I was 12. Not once, have I ever been an employee. I refuse to be a victim. The problem, however is that most people are not so inclined. We need a strong manufacturing sector to put money in the pockets of the masses. That way I can have more customers.:thumbsup:


 You were lucky you waited until 12 at 11 years old I was washing dishes in the school cafeteria for .50c /hr and lunch. At 14 I hauled hay for 5c a bail and at 16 I was delivering dounuts to the chow halls on Ft Leonard Wood on weekends and at 17 my parents signed for me to join the military.Part of the problem is you couldn't get a kid to work in the cafeteria even if the government allowed it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> You were lucky you waited until 12 at 11 years old I was washing dishes in the school cafeteria for .50c /hr and lunch. At 14 I hauled hay for 5c a bail and at 16 I was delivering dounuts to the chow halls on Ft Leonard Wood on weekends and at 17 my parents signed for me to join the military.Part of the problem is you couldn't get a kid to work in the cafeteria even if the government allowed it.


Today kids under the age of 18 are not allowed to do any of those jobs because of all the stupid regulations that are in place now:no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Actually it is us, the consumers that are to blame because we shop by price.
> 
> 
> But few people will own up to it, much more fun to blame others.


Sometimes we have no choice.. but the Internet now makes it easier to find things made in America.. 

Watch ABC World News Tonight.. they are running a series about a home builder who built a house with only products made in America..

New show on tomorrow night 7:00 EST.. :thumbsup:


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> Sometimes we have no choice.. but the Internet now makes it easier to find things made in America..
> 
> Watch ABC World News Tonight.. they are running a series about a home builder who built a house with only products made in America..
> 
> New show on tomorrow night 7:00 EST.. :thumbsup:


 

Im gonna watch that!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

If Obama came to my local, I would punch him right in the face.
During the primary he shut down my whole neighborhood and set up a stage 2 blocks from my house, there was snipers on roof tops and everything. Even my Business Manager was standing right beside him on the podeum.
I believed his lies then, I won't believe them a second time.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> Sometimes we have no choice..


Stop making excuses for us, we did have the choices back when the trend started.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

AnthonyClifton said:


> Im gonna watch that!


Sorry.. wrong time.. 6:30 EST...


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> If Obama came to my local, I would punch him right in the face.
> During the primary he shut down my whole neighborhood and set up a stage 2 blocks from my house, there was snipers on roof tops and everything. Even my Business Manager was standing right beside him on the podeum.
> I believed his lies then, I won't believe them a second time.


 That knock on your door is secret service agents :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Stop making excuses for us, we did have the choices back when the trend started.


Us?

Do you have a mouse in your pocket...:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Stop making excuses for us, we did have the choices back when the trend started.


I agree.. but who knew it would turn out to such black hole with a endless bottom..

There was not a single "smart guy" on TV saying what the dire consequences would be..


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> That knock on your door is secret service agents :whistling2:


again?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I agree.. but who knew it would turn out to such black hole with a endless bottom..
> 
> There was not a single "smart guy" on TV saying what the dire consequences would be..


That's because they are all raking in the big bucks from the free Chinese labor


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> I agree.. but who knew it would turn out to such black hole with a endless bottom..
> 
> There was not a single "smart guy" on TV saying what the dire consequences would be..


 

That was Ross Perot. 1992 was the only time I ever voted in my life.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

AnthonyClifton said:


> That was Ross Perot. 1992 was the only time I ever voted in my life. I have never voted for a repulican or democrat, so don't blame the mess on me.


He was talking about the "giant sucking sound" as the jobs went to Mexico.. I think he was talking about NAFTA..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> *There was not a single "smart guy" on TV saying what the dire consequences would be..*


Read what you typed and realize nothing has changed there is no 'smart guy' on TV tell you what is good for you now either. Think for yourself.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Read what you typed and realize nothing has changed there is no 'smart guy' on TV tell you what is good for you now either. Think for yourself.


I'm talking about the guys who are to economics as you are to electrical work..

This guy has my vote as someone to listen too.. but you have to turn in Fox News..


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> I'm talking about the guys who are to economics as you are to electrical work..
> 
> This guy has my vote as someone to listen too.. but you have to turn in Fox News..


 that is guy is dope, he said in 2006 the recession was over and the housing crisis was overrated


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

AnthonyClifton said:


> Any of the members who show up to listen to him lie to them are fools. They need to realize that the democrat party is not for them. The democrat party is against them, as they are against all working Americans.


Why? They should just sit back and do nothing accept wait for the Republican/TP anointed to be elected and save everyone?
No one should act like the speaker of the house and the rest of the republican party and tea party. Waiting and hoping is a waste. They have no one able or smart enough to take the white house anyway. 4 more for Obama!!!!!:thumbup:



AnthonyClifton said:


> I started working for myself when I was 12. Not once, have I ever been an employee. I refuse to be a victim. The problem, however is that most people are not so inclined. We need a strong manufacturing sector to put money in the pockets of the masses. That way I can have more customers.:thumbsup:


We also need a strong middle class to keep you big wigs in line. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> that is guy is dope, he said in 2006 the recession was over and the housing crisis was overrated


I don't doubt that.. the object it to listen to everyone who has something to say and pick and choose what you agree with.. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

B4T said:


> I don't doubt that.. the object it to listen to everyone who has something to say and pick and choose what you agree with.. :thumbsup:


And then that makes it fact! :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> And then that makes it fact! :thumbsup::laughing:


As long as i agree with you ...........................yes!..:laughing: :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> As long as i agree with you ...........................yes!..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


:no:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

....for the companies that moved their operations to foreign countries to increase profits, what if we had INCREASED the IMPORT TAX, that would make the import item* more expensive* than the American built item?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

360max said:


> ....for the companies that moved their operations to foreign countries to increase profits, what if we had INCREASED the IMPORT TAX, that would make the import item* more expensive* than the American built item?


NO NO NO .. :no:

The way you play the game in Washington is give buckets full of money to both parties so nobody goes along with such a crazy ass thing like that..

The company makes millions and the Congress people get peanuts for their troubles..

We are left cleaning up the mess and looking for new jobs..


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Slickvic, before petesey petesy gongs this go around,who are the Repubs. running to cure this mess?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob.. how did the rally go and what was said to the guys riding the bench to give them something to look forward too..


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Slickvic, before petesey petesy gongs this go around,who are the Repubs. running to cure this mess?


I dunno. Have you scene the field? The word pathetic comes to mind?
Honestly, I think Obama wins a second term, which is exactly what the fanatical republicans want, because after 8 years of Obama the country will be ready to try anything, even if it is gutting every single safe guard between the giant corporation machinne and the everyday citizen.

That's my prediction.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I'll put a five on that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i say we pass hat for a prezzy b*tch slap.......~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

B4T said:


> Bob.. how did the rally go and what was said to the guys riding the bench to give them something to look forward too..


Bob.. why no reply to my question.. :blink::blink:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> I'll put a five on that.


5 on what? My prediction? Or, you're taking the oppossite?

I'm a Democrat and I HATE this adminastration and this President. You see, all you guys think he's Mister organized labor, he's not. He's the biggest enemy of the American working class to ever hold the office, organized and the un-organized alike.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

On your prediction.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm glad I got out while the getting was good. :thumbup:


----------



## dvegas (Oct 21, 2011)

millelec said:


> part of the problem is that workers are competing w/some guy in China or India who will work for 1/10th (or less!) of what we make. I salute the owner's of companies in US that are still making things here/employing people here instead of outsourcing it.


Well Said


----------

